# My new ride...



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

New to me curlew. I got lucky, the motor only has 12 hours! Can't wait to hit the flats!


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice! If you can see water, they can go there. Wish I was on mine right now.


----------



## flymaster (Jan 13, 2013)

You are going to love it.Wish I was on my '08.Headed to South Padre next week for some skinny water action.I like POC too.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

welcome to the cult!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

A Cult indeed..... This boat has expanded my fishing horizons! My last boat was a 23 Shoalwater Cat, impressive ability to run shallow but nothing compares to this curlew! I truly believe the only other boat that I have been in, that can run shallower, is an airboat.

Man o Man.....


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

That't awesome congrats. What hp motor? How does it pole?


----------



## Brown Bear (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful congrats


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Beautiful boat.. And you still have to go through the motor's break-in period..


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

rjackh said:


> That't awesome congrats. What hp motor? How does it pole?


A 90 hp. She runs good. Haven't poled her yet. Plan on doing so next week when I get off work.


----------

